# Savory Rabbit



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

2 rabbits(farm raised or wild)
3 cups chopped yellow onion
1 cup bell pepper chopped(yellow,red,orange,green)
4 clovess of garlic minced
1 bundle of onion tops(scallions) chopped
1/2 bundle of parsley chopped
1/3 cup good to very good olive oil
4 cups chicken or veg broth
4-5 shakes of tobasco sauce
3 table spoons cajun seasoning
1/2 tsp cayene pepper

Pre heat oven to 325-350 degs. Heat oil in large black iron pot or magnalite pot. Brown rabbit in oil on ALL sides, letting stick to bottom but do not BURN.

Removed browned rabbit from pot. Now add all other ingredients except the parsley. Saute until limp or transparent. Add broth and bring to a boil. Add rabbit to pot with other ingredients and bring to a boil. Cover the pot with lid and place in oven for about 1 1/2 hours or until fork tender or unitl rabbits falls from bones. Add the parsely after 1 hour in the oven. 

Serve over white rice or cornbread.


----------

